# 4210 codes?



## clane131 (Jan 20, 2012)

Getting ready for our forecasted snow I went out to the old 4210 and started it up. It hasn’t been run since the last grass cutting in Sept. It started but the bucket moved very slowly, steering was locked up and the tractor would not move forward or back. I let it run for about an hour and now the bucket will not move up and it still will not move.

Flashing code is 1 short 2 long and one short.

Anyone know what the code means?


----------



## Border (Oct 8, 2011)

Dont know what the codes mean but it sounds like the same thing I had on my 4100 a couple months ago. I was at a loss as to what was wrong.Described what was wrong to the dealer and he said"your screens clogged". I emptied the trans fluid and took the screen filter out .It was clogged. I cleaned it,put it back in, filled with fluid and it is perfect now. In fact, better than when i bought it used a few months ago. If you scroll down aways here you will find my posts about it. After rereading your post, it sounds exactly like what was going on with my tractor.


----------

